# iPhone 7 - EXIF data bug on Lr Mobile camera photos



## Don Goldberg (Sep 20, 2016)

I think this is a bug in Lr Mobile, as updated for iOS 10, when used on an iPhone 7.

I've noticed with the iPhone 7 that for pictures created using the Lr Mobile camera, the Camera Model data is "iPhone".  With the iPhone 6s, it was "iPhone 6s".  This occurs for photos using the Lr Mobile camera (filenames APC_xxxx), but not those taken using the Apple Camera app and then auto-added to Lr Mobile.

Has anyone else noticed this?  How does one report this minor issue to Adobe?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum I'm sure there aren't that many LR users with an iPhone7 yet. You should report this using the bug report link at the top of this page: Bug Report / Feature Request Form


----------



## Don Goldberg (Sep 24, 2016)

This has been corrected in version 2.5.1 on iOS.  Can anyone tell me how to edit the EXIF in existing files to change "iPhone" to "iPhone 7" ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 24, 2016)

Don Goldberg said:


> This has been corrected in version 2.5.1 on iOS.  Can anyone tell me how to edit the EXIF in existing files to change "iPhone" to "iPhone 7" ?



You can't do that in Lightroom itself, so you have to use a separate utility like 'EXIF Editor' or a special Lightroom plugin like EXIFTool.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 25, 2016)

Oops, sorry. EXIFtools is used in the background, but the plugin I was thinking about is called LensTagger. It only changes lens data however, so you can't use it for changing the camera name as far as I can see. EXIF Editor can defintely do that, however. It's not a plugin, so you have to change the metadata of the image and then use 'Read Metadata from File' to get that into Lightroom.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi,

You can use John Beardsworth's In-Lightroom interface for Exiftool plugin to access the full capability of exiftool from within Lightroom. 

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 26, 2016)

The plug-in is actually called Capture Time to exif. The auto generated link is different.


----------



## Don Goldberg (Sep 30, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> The plug-in is actually called Capture Time to exif. The auto generated link is different.


That plug-in messes with the time stamp, doesn't allow adjustment of seconds in the time stamp.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 30, 2016)

Don,

You can ignore changing the EXIF dates and only apply the settings that are in the "Manual command string" box by choosing  "Don't change EXIF" from the EXIF dates drop down box. There is an example set of exiftool commands that you can get by selecting one of the options from the Presets menu. You can use this to change the camera name to iPhone7.

Please read the instructions carefully as the plug-in only changes the metadata in the file and you have to take additional steps to get the updated metadata into your Lightroom catalog. 

-louie


----------

